# De Firefox ou Safari, lequel est le mieux ?



## clio (23 Février 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quel est le mieux de Firefox et Safari ?
Si l'on a un système qui supporte et accepte les deux, que vaut il mieux avoir ?

Sont-ils sécurisés (ou sécurisant) tous les deux, au même point ?

Clio


----------



## CLAY (23 Février 2007)

clio a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Quel est le mieux de Firefox et Safari ?
> Si l'on a un système qui supporte et accepte les deux, que vaut il mieux avoir ?
> ...



a mon simple avis , à l' image d' apple ( et de plus en plus ), safari contient moins de fonctions donc est plus accessible   ..... mais est accepté par moins de sites que firefox .
________________________________________________________________________
-L' application safari d' applle( tu l' écris comme tu veux ) est faite pour ton mac ,fait un tout avec ilife;  appppllle met  safari  régulièrement à jour via "mise à jour des logiciels" (menu pomme)....et c c' est pas des pd 

-Fire fox est en multiplateforme 


-Apple suit ton système, pas mozilla 

-Firefox est gratuit, libre ( avec tout les avantages que cela comporte ); pas safari . 

-La performance nuit à la différence . 

-La différence nuit à la performance . 

Pour la sécurité, une application suivie est la meilleure 

Moi  ?  Idéaliste .


----------



## Dead head (23 Février 2007)

CLAY a dit:


> et c c' est pas des pd



J'vois pas trop le rapport, mais je dois manquer d'humour ce matin.


----------



## Php21 (23 Février 2007)

Dead head a dit:


> J'vois pas trop le rapport, mais je dois manquer d'humour ce matin.



Et même d'un mauvais goût certain, mais peut-être que moi aussi je manque d'humour ce matin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

CLAY a dit:


> a mon simple avis , &#224; l' image d' apple ( et de plus en plus ), safari contient moins de fonctions donc est plus accessible ..... mais est accept&#233; par moins de sites que firefox .



Oui enfin c'est tr&#232;s rare aussi : il y a de moins en moins de sites mal foutus...



CLAY a dit:


> -L' application safari d' applle( tu l' &#233;cris comme tu veux ) est faite pour ton mac ,fait un tout avec ilife; appppllle met safari r&#233;guli&#232;rement &#224; jour via "mise &#224; jour des logiciels" (menu pomme)....et c c' est pas des pd



Je ne vois pas bien l'interaction entre Safari et iLIfe... Firefox dispose aussi d'une mise &#224; jour automatique. M&#234;me pour ses extensions.



CLAY a dit:


> -Fire fox est en multiplateforme



Et? N.B. : le moteur de safari &#233;galement, d'ailleurs un navigateur windows open-source bas&#233; dessus est en d&#233;veloppement.



CLAY a dit:


> -Apple suit ton syst&#232;me, pas mozilla



Si tu veux parler des widgets non standards je ne vois pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me. D'ailleurs ceux de Firefox sont &#171;stylables&#187; en CSS contrairement &#224; ceux de Safari. Et d'ailleurs l'&#233;quipe de d&#233;veloppement de Safari va int&#233;grer &#233;galement des widgets non standard pour pour pouvoir les styler.



CLAY a dit:


> -Firefox est gratuit, libre ( avec tout les avantages que cela comporte ); pas safari .



Crotte, je ne me souviens pas avoir pay&#233; Safari pas plus que le moteur Open-Source...



CLAY a dit:


> -La performance nuit &#224; la diff&#233;rence .
> 
> -La diff&#233;rence nuit &#224; la performance .
> 
> ...



La drogue c'est mal... 

Plus s&#233;rieusement :

Avantages Firefox
des milliers d'extensions
reconnaissance native de plus de standard web
meilleur syst&#232;me pour les flux RSS (mais l&#224; c'est subjectif)
mise-&#224;-jour par petits morceaux : pas besoin de t&#233;l&#233;charger toute l'application si c'est juste un composant &#224; changer
Avantage Safari
plus rapide et l&#233;ger
int&#233;gration avec le syst&#232;me au niveau de spotlight et du trousseau
Avantage Opera (continuons)
Hyper-rapide
plein d'options &#224; activer et de fonctions que l'on retrouve habituellement s&#233;par&#233;ment
accessible pour les personnes handicap&#233;es
Avantage Camino
Tr&#232;s rapide
Tr&#232;s s&#233;curis&#233;
Moteur de Firefox pour l'affichage
Bien int&#233;gr&#233; dans le syst&#232;me
Et il y en a d'autres mais bon...  



Dead head a dit:


> J'vois pas trop le rapport, mais je dois manquer d'humour ce matin.



Pareil.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Février 2007)

Ce fil aurait plus sa place dans le forum "internet"...
Je transfère


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2007)

clio a dit:


> Bonsoir &#224; tous,
> 
> Quel est le mieux de Firefox et Safari ?
> Si l'on a un syst&#232;me qui supporte et accepte les deux, que vaut il mieux avoir ?
> ...



Je dirais les deux. Je t'inciterais m&#234;me &#224; installer les diff&#233;rents navigateurs disponibles sur Mac (Camino, Seamonkey, Opera, Shiira, Omniweb, etc...) et &#224; les essayer. Ils sont presque tous gratuits.

Apr&#232;s c'est toi qui d&#233;cidera quel est le meilleur, selon tes propres crit&#232;res et affinit&#233;s. Mais je pense que ce sont de toutes fa&#231;ons tous de bons navigateurs.



gloup gloup a dit:


> Crotte, je ne me souviens pas avoir pay&#233; Safari pas plus que le moteur Open-Source...



Contrairement &#224; ce que je lis ici et l&#224;, Safari n'est pas gratuit. Il est bel et bien vendu d'une mani&#232;re int&#233;gr&#233;e avec chaque licence de MacOS. Impossible de l'obtenir autrement que par l'achat d'une licence de l'OS, contrairement &#224; la plupart des autres navigateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Contrairement à ce que je lis ici et là, Safari n'est pas gratuit. Il est bel et bien vendu d'une manière intégrée avec chaque licence de MacOS. Impossible de l'obtenir autrement que par l'achat d'une licence de l'OS, contrairement à la plupart des autres navigateurs...



C'est vrai. Mais comme il est disponible depuis Panther, je le considérais comme gratuit...


----------



## miaou (23 Février 2007)

mais pourquoi se casser le bol à choisir absolument.
 on dirait qu'on ne peux absolument avoir  l'un OU l'autre. 
on peux très bien avoir les deux  ( ça ne prend pas bcp de place ) et après  on choisit  selon ce que l'on veux faire .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

miaou a dit:


> mais pourquoi se casser le bol &#224; choisir absolument.
> on dirait qu'on ne peux absolument avoir  l'un OU l'autre.
> on peux tr&#232;s bien avoir les deux  ( &#231;a ne prend pas bcp de place ) et apr&#232;s  on choisit  selon ce que l'on veux faire .



Tout &#224; fait. Pour moi c'est 70&#37; Firefox (surf pur) et 30% Safari (lecture d'un site &#224; partir du lecteur RSS). 

D'ailleurs, j'ai aussi install&#233; les autres pour voir de temps, quand je bidouille en html, ce que &#231;a donne...


----------



## Vladrow (23 Février 2007)

En fait, tu prends celui qui te convient le mieux en ergonomie,présentation etc.. Et quand un site ne fonctionne pas tu essayes les autres. Mon choix pour la consultation s'est porté sur Safari car il s'ouvre beaucoup plus vite que firefox. Par contre j'utilise firefox et ses extensions pour tester mes sites. Ma ferrari (révons) est plus agréable que mon 10 tonnes mais transporte beaucoup moins, lequel est mieux ?


----------



## ecegler (23 Février 2007)

L'essentiel, je peux consulter sur l'internet soit Safari, soit Firefox, soit autres application. Ces applications me conviennent car je peux lire des infos par internet. En effet, Firefox est plus riche que Safari &#224; cause de l'extension. Mais il ne faut pas &#234;tre difficile pour &#231;a... Ca suffit pour moi. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------

